# lotion bar tubes nightmare



## catikit (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there-can anyone help me before I tear out my hair??? I'm having a nightmare sourcing 0.75oz twist up lotion bar tubes (empty of course) here in the UK or via a supplier that Will ship to the UK. Can anyone help?


----------



## judymoody (Sep 11, 2011)

Elements Bath & Body carries them but I don't know if they ship overseas.


----------



## radar-78 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just had a good look at all the places I knew I'd seen them, most are push up, saw some that were twist up but larger than you wanted then I found these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-Lotion-TUBES-Shaving-stick-Deodorant-Tube-White-/230642409895 not cheap but there's no postage. Hope you find what you need - Rachel.


----------



## catikit (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for that. I had looked at elements before - and i see now that they do ship to the UK. Infact, the cost of getting the supplies from them AND having them shipped here, is no greater than the cost of buying them here (apart from the cost to the environment of course!). I expect i will be using them from now...... Problem solved! Thanks so much


----------



## catikit (Oct 7, 2011)

*continued lotion bar tubes nightmare*

Arrrrgggggh!!! I recently posted seeking advice on sourcing 0.75 oz twist up tubes. Elements bath and body was suggested - and i ordered from them - great no probs so far. However, once the stuff arrived in the UK i discovered its subject to import tax    I cant now afford to continue to source from Elements.

Can anyone advise anywhere else that i could order these from? I can get 0.75oz push up tubes - but i find that these are not working great - the lotion bar seems to 'fall out' of the tube and the push up part just comes out.

I'm actually losing sleep over this (maybe i should get out more!) so i'm hoping someone might have the answer for me......Fingers, toes etc tightly crossed!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe these people? hth  

http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.u ... 4523891557


----------



## fiddletree (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in the same pickle, but in Italy.  That last link looks really interesting, but they are out of the 1 oz containers! Has anyone tried them?


----------



## radar-78 (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone checked out the link I posted earlier in this thread?It may have put people off as it says 1 for £2.50! If you choose qty 20 it's £19.99. thats £1 each with no p&p, similar in price to of a simple nature.50 qty is cheaper again, at £40 with no p&p.


----------



## catikit (Oct 16, 2011)

oh thanks for the reminder!!! Brilliant. Will check them out.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 16, 2011)

If you want you can have it sent to my sisters (I am going there next week) then I will send it to you from here (Germany) as soon as I get home... Skipping Tax and expensive shipping...
Pm me if you are interested


----------

